# rupee



## dennis campbell (Jun 1, 2012)

am new here and have a question .....the rupee is at its lowest to the dollar in some time 56 to 1 normally its 43-47 to 1....would it be a wise decision to take some of my american dollars and change into rupees ..... what should i be looking at to avoid an obvious mistake ......there are probably many factors ive not discovered..... my main interest is create a bit of profit on the market as it stands and let the money work a bit ....it seems that the rupee will come back after some time and living in india the rupee goes much further as to living expenses etc.............taxes are not a problem as i can withdraw directly from us and not place into indian banks ......any suggestion or insights ......
regards 
dennis


----------



## weonlycut (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah it would be good for you to do so. You can have more money in rupees by utilising only few of the dollars.


----------



## Neli (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi denni. Guess I am replying a bit late . As of now INR has risen against USD , its 54. But these minor Fluctuations will affect your lifestyle depending on which city You live in. Currently I am in Hyderabad which has lower cost of living as compared to Delhi/Mumbai. Where are you residing now ?


----------



## Rashmi.adit (Aug 2, 2013)

Well I don't know whether my post is relevant any longer.

The dollar is at Rs. 61 & it should touch Rs. 64 within 2 months before recovering. Purely speculative theory, has its own risks. Act wisely.


----------

